# meneer (pronunciation)



## James Bates

I just started learning Dutch. My textbook says the "nee" in "me*nee*r" is to be pronounced like the word "nee" meaning "no". However, everytime I've heard "meneer" pronounced it sounds like the speaker is saying "menir". Could a native help me out?


----------



## Peterdg

"menir" is a dialectical pronunciation of the word. In standard language, it is as your book says.


----------



## James Bates

Strange! I've never heard it pronounced the standard way! But thanks


----------



## Couch Tomato

De "ee" in "meneer" zeg je inderdaad zoals in het woord "nee". Een andere mogelijkheid is "mijnheer", dat hetzelfde betekent maar een andere uitspraak heeft. Dit woord is echter een beetje ouderwets, en het word weinig gebruikt, althans in Nederland. "Menir" heb ik zelf nog nooit gehoord, maar ik ben dan ook niet zo goed bekend met dialecten. De standaarduitspraak staat correct in jouw boek, zoals Peterdg ook zegt.


----------



## Syzygy

Wiktionary lists both pronunciations. I mostly listen to media from the Netherlands and think I've only heard it with an 'ee' sound so far.
I'm not sure how reliable Wiktionary is here, though, since it also says _veertien_ and _veertig_ are supposed to be pronounced as _viertien_ and _viertig_ respectively, both of which I haven't come across yet.


----------



## Couch Tomato

Syzygy said:


> I'm not sure how reliable Wiktionary is here, though, since it also says _veertien_ and _veertig_ are supposed to be pronounced as _viertien_ and _viertig_ respectively, both of which I haven't come across yet.



You're right, it's wrong.


----------



## Lopes

Couch Tomato said:


> De "ee" in "meneer" zeg je inderdaad zoals in het woord "nee". Een andere mogelijkheid is "mijnheer", dat hetzelfde betekent maar een andere uitspraak heeft. Dit woord is echter een beetje ouderwets, en het word weinig gebruikt, althans in Nederland. "Menir" heb ik zelf nog nooit gehoord, maar ik ben dan ook niet zo goed bekend met dialecten. De standaarduitspraak staat correct in jouw boek, zoals Peterdg ook zegt.





Peterdg said:


> "menir" is a dialectical pronunciation of the word. In standard language, it is as your book says.



This makes me very curious as to how you pronounce 'nee', if you have no troubles putting an 'r' behind it. 

I, and every single Dutch person I know, would pronounce 'meneer' as 'menir' with a stretched 'i', like James Bates said in his first post. I wouldn't even be physically able to pronounce it like 'nee', and I'm really, very surprised to read that others do.


----------



## Peterdg

Lopes said:


> I, and every single Dutch person I know, would pronounce 'meneer' as 'menir' with a stretched 'i', like James Bates said in his first post. I wouldn't even be physically able to pronounce it like 'nee', and I'm really, very surprised to read that others do.


----------



## Lopes

Precies wat ik dacht toen ik de eerdere reacties las


----------



## Couch Tomato

Lopes said:


> This makes me very curious as to how you pronounce 'nee', if you have no troubles putting an 'r' behind it.
> 
> I, and every single Dutch person I know, would pronounce 'meneer' as 'menir' with a stretched 'i', like James Bates said in his first post. I wouldn't even be physically able to pronounce it like 'nee', and I'm really, very surprised to read that others do.



Dit verbaast mij echt enorm, vooral omdat volgens jou "menir" de gebruikelijke uitspraak is. Ik zeg de "eer" in "meneer" als in het woord "eer". Ik heb echt nog nooit iemand "menir" horen zeggen.


----------



## Lopes

Ja en 'eer' spreek je toch uit als een 'ir', maar dan met een lange klinker. Net als meer, veer, etc. Die klank is toch anders dan in het woord 'nee'? 

Tenzij jullie 'nee' heel anders uitspreken dan ik denk. Mag ik vragen waar je vandaan komt in Nederland?


----------



## Couch Tomato

Lopes said:


> Die klank is toch anders dan in het woord 'nee'?



Ja, je hebt gelijk. De "ee" klank in "nee" is anders dan in "eer", "veer" en "meer". 



Lopes said:


> Mag ik vragen waar je vandaan komt in Nederland?



Randstad.


----------



## Lopes

Couch Tomato said:


> Ja, je hebt gelijk. De "ee" klank in "nee" is anders dan in "eer", "veer" en "meer".



Maar daar klinkt de 'ee' toch als een lange 'i'? 'I' als in 'kin'. 



Couch Tomato said:


> Randstad.



Dan snap ik er niks van.


----------



## Couch Tomato

Lopes said:


> Maar daar klinkt de 'ee' toch als een lange 'i'? 'I' als in 'kin'.



Niet voor mij ...

Hoe dan ook, ik denk dat wij allebei weten hoe we "meneer" moeten uitspreken. Als de topicstarter daar nog twijfels over heeft, dan raad ik hem aan om een woordenboek te raadplegen. Ik vermoed dat er woordenboeken zijn die een optie hebben waarmee je woorden kan beluisteren.


----------



## Lopes

Couch Tomato said:


> Niet voor mij ...



Hoe dan?


----------



## Peterdg

Deze thread wordt ietwat surrealistisch.

Lopes, ik spreek de "ee" in "nee" en in "meneer" exact hetzelfde uit.

Nu komt de volgende vraag: hoe spreek jij "nee" uit? Als "nee*j*"? Indien zo, dan is de uitspraak van de "ee" in "nee" en "meneer" inderdaad verschillend maar dan nog, de uitspraak van de "ee" in "meneer" vergelijken met een langerekte "i": ugh 

Spreek jij dan "meneer" uit zoals de "ie" in "nier"?

Luister hier eens naar de uitspraak van "meneer" en "nee" (kies "Ellen, Belgian"): wat mij betreft, is dat exact hetzelfde en dat is hoe wij het hier zeggen.


----------



## Couch Tomato

Inderdaad. Als ik de "i" in "kin" verleng, dan kom ik niet uit op de "ee" klank in "meneer". 

Als je klikt op die link van Peter, en dan luistert naar de uitspraak van Xander/Claire (Dutch) dan hoor je hoe ik het zeg.


----------



## Lopes

Als in 'neej' inderdaad. En ik zeg niet 'menier' natuurlijk. Ik bedoel een langgerekte 'i' (niet ie), dus de 'i' klank van 'kin', 'ik', etc, lang uitgesproken, maar die woorden zal je ook wel anders uitspreken dan ik  Die klank komt in het Nederlands denk ik alleen voor bij 'ee' voor 'r', en ik weet verder ook niet hoe ik het moet uitleggen.

Op http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Klankinventaris_van_het_Nederlands staat het volgende:

Voor /r/ wordt de uitspraak van een aantal klinkers enigszins veranderd, door verlenging of diftongering en verhogen of verlagen van de articulatieplaats


[eːr]? > [ɪːr]? of [ɪər]?

Ik spreek het uit zoals een van de Nederlandse voorbeelden van die link.


----------



## Lopes

Couch Tomato said:


> Als je klikt op die link van Peter, en dan luistert naar de uitspraak van Xander/Claire (Dutch) dan hoor je hoe ik het zeg.



Dan zijn we het wat dat betreft in elk geval eens.


----------



## AllegroModerato

The following applies to the greater part of the Netherlands:
The _ee _in _meneer _is pronounced as the vowel sound of "here" in English.
The _ee_ in _nee_ is pronounced more or less as the English "nay".


----------



## Lopes

Dat was precies wat ik, in minder doeltreffende bewoordingen, bedoelde


----------

